# Cechine: Hooking



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 24, 2003)

Have any of you guys seen his video's, Either the "Lost Art of Hooking" or the ones on "Ripping"?  What did you think?  Were you able to incorporate any of this material into your grappling (probably not a whole lot from the ripping, but you never know)?
I've only seen the first 4 tapes of LAOH, but up to this point he has only covered a handful of different submissions mainly the Top Wristlock.  Although I do have to admit that I liked the way he taught the side control, it makes a lot of sense to do it that way.  Does anyone out there train with the guy personally?  What is your take on the subject of Hooking?

Thanks guys.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 24, 2003)

See:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10359


----------



## MJS (Oct 24, 2003)

Havent seen the tapes, but there is an article about him in the lastest BB magazine.  Looks pretty interesting.

Mike


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Oct 25, 2003)

I have all of his videos as well I train with him personally. Let me first state that I started my training in BJJ for three years, after my first experince with Tony Cecchine I was "Hooked" for life (pun intended) and have been a follower of his material since. His material is by far the best I've seen and what I like best about Catch Wrestling as taught by Tony is that it is 100% transferable to a real life violent situation, that can't be said about many of the grappling systems out there. 

One more point I'd like to mention is that many people who have not experienced Tony's material first hand have made comments about Catch being a "strength based art". This is mostly based on the fact that Tony is a really big guy however, the art itself is completely technique based. Give it a try and you'll be surprised at it's effectiveness.

If you have any other questions please ask!!!

www.catchwrestle.com


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 26, 2003)

I'm somewhat new to the ground game, my primary art is kenpo but I've been supplementing this with BJJ.  It's something that has kind of grown on me and that I'm interested in learning more about.  So I thank you for your insight and if you don't mind I'd like to ask you a couple of questions.

-I've been looking at the Lucky 13 video on the website and it sounds interesting, but it shows two people in all the pictures.  Is this a workout I can do alone, or do I need a partner?  I've come to realize the need for cardio in groundwork, unfortunately running doesn't help a whole lot.  Is this something you do, have you found it useful.

-Do you guys work takedowns at all?   A lot of the takedowns I've seen in BJJ are sport specific and leave you open to punches and strikes of all kinds.  Are there  any Catchwrestling specific guidelines for taking an opponent down? Is this taught in your classes?  Since I don't live near chicago it would be pretty hard for me to seek personal instruction, is there a video available on the subject of takedowns?

That's enough for now, I'm sure I will have more questions later.

Thanks


----------



## Bill Cogswell (Oct 26, 2003)

"-I've been looking at the Lucky 13 video on the website and it sounds interesting, but it shows two people in all the pictures. Is this a workout I can do alone, or do I need a partner? I've come to realize the need for cardio in groundwork, unfortunately running doesn't help a whole lot. Is this something you do, have you found it useful."

You can do this workout alone. The reason he has two people in the workout is to show different intensities of working out. One guy does the entire workout non stop while the other guy takes rests throughout. I have this video and find it to be the best cardio routine ever produced. I have had the video for many months but still cannot complete the whole thing yet. It will take your cardio and respiratory conditioning to new heights.


"-Do you guys work takedowns at all? A lot of the takedowns I've seen in BJJ are sport specific and leave you open to punches and strikes of all kinds. Are there any Catchwrestling specific guidelines for taking an opponent down? Is this taught in your classes? Since I don't live near chicago it would be pretty hard for me to seek personal instruction, is there a video available on the subject of takedowns?"

   Takedowns are an essential part of our training! Everything we do starts with the takedown. I know BJJ guys like to say "90% of all fights end up on the ground" but think about this...100% of fights start from standing. If you can effectively takedown your opponent and control him from there than you have pretty much taken the fight right off the bat. Another thing about Catch is that we always take into consideration that the opponent can strike.

   Whereabouts do you live? Perhaps I know of some Catch guys in your area. I live and run a Catch club in Massachusetts and visit at least every other month to train with Tony. Tony is also coming out with a standup wrestling video in a few weeks that is geared towards people looking to improve their basic standup skills which in turn will improve your takedown ability. Aside from that the USA wrestling syllabus (http://www.usawrestlingproducts.com...d=0&sid=0&mid=0&sort=0&s=0&f=0&sf=&d=0&pid=52) video series is a great place to start when it comes to learning the basics of standing wrestling. If I can be of any more assistance please feel free to ask!


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info, I'll probably order the Lucky 13 tape this week.



> I know BJJ guys like to say "90% of all fights end up on the ground" but think about this...100% of fights start from standing. If you can effectively takedown your opponent and control him from there than you have pretty much taken the fight right off the bat. Another thing about Catch is that we always take into consideration that the opponent can strike.



That is an excellent point.



> Tony is also coming out with a standup wrestling video in a few weeks that is geared towards people looking to improve their basic standup skills which in turn will improve your takedown ability.



I will keep an eye out for it, do you know a date when it will be available?



> Aside from that the USA wrestling syllabus (http://www.usawrestlingproducts.com...&sf=&d=0&pid=52) video series is a great place to start when it comes to learning the basics of standing wrestling.



Thanks for posting a link, I'll have to check this out.



> Whereabouts do you live? Perhaps I know of some Catch guys in your area.



D/FW, Texas.

Thanks again.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2003)

The current (Dec. 2003) issue of Black Belt has an article on this.


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

Great posts Bill. I too am "hooked" for life. I have trained in MA for 27 years in 13 styles including BJJ, Sombo and Judo. I moved through different arts because belts and rank meant nothing to me, I was intent on finding and learning the most effective fighting system that I could. My search ended in the crushing submissions of Tony Cecchine.  I got the Lost Art of Hooking tape series first. I took eight months to go through the ten tape series because I made myself promise not to move to the next one until I was reasonably comfortable (you can never "get" it. every time you watch them you will learn something new) with the last tape. All of his material is this way. The detail in which he explains things is second to none. His combat philosophy is realistic and functional. Catch Wrestling is the most destructive, intense and violent form of combat in the world in my opinion.  I too have had the opportunity to train personally with tony. Watching the tapes is an education in itself but training with tony will leave you shell shocked for weeks. You have never felt submissions until you feel them administered by the "coach". Then you have something to shoot for in your own training.  
RE: the Lucky 13
Thanks to the lucky 13 I am (at age 48) in the best condition of my life. If it were not for the Lucky 13 I would probably not have survived training personally with Tony. He demands elite physical conditioning and stamina because it is a huge part of Catchwrestling. You have to have the gas to go. Simply stated, as did Bill, there is NO better cardiovascular plyometric workout available anywhere. It will revolutionize your conditioning.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

An obvious question for a grappling-oriented art is, How do you handle a knife-wielding opponent?


----------



## Old Tiger (Nov 1, 2003)

I try to employ 15 years of FMA training.   I usually carry a Spyderco Police Special. However, I do train knife scenarios, knife spar, and armed against unarmed.  (usually a losing proposition) Like all situations, there are worst case scenarios, you just hope you don't get in them. My freind witnessed a shooting, right in front, of him last night. The same ? could be asked. What does anybody do against a gun? a knife? a 2x4? multiple opponents. You just try to train as many realistic scenarios as you can.   I do have a problem with the armchair advisors though, who say "well, I would do this or that..." spar it against a non compliant training partner and then get back to me.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2003)

No one has a great chance against a knife--even in the hands of an untrained opponent, let alone a trained/experienced opponent.


----------



## chinkoobake (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *An obvious question for a grappling-oriented art is, How do you handle a knife-wielding opponent? *




carefully


----------



## JDenz (Dec 13, 2003)

quote: Originally posted by arnisador 
An obvious question for a grappling-oriented art is, How do you handle a knife-wielding opponent? 

with a gun lol


----------

